# Remanent of rocket launch pad near Cuxhaven



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

As you can read on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_experiments_in_the_area_of_Cuxhaven, on http://www.astronautix.com/sites/cuxhaven.htm and in German on http://www.raketen-modellbau-technik.de/geschichte/cuxhaven/bericht.htm between 1933 and 1964 several remarkable rocketexperiments took place in the area of Cuxhaven. The best known of these was the such called "Operation Backfire" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Backfire ), the demonstration of V2 launches to allied troups. For this a launchpad was built, from which still a few remanents can be found









Map of the area









Here was the launchpad









Piece of concrete remaining









Remanents of shelter









Former Cable hole


----------

